# wheres the best place to get a CHE?



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought last years CHEs at petsmart, two were $33 the other was $40. I know I've seen them cheaper online but I am a little hesitant to buy from a company I know nothing about. I believe the one I had was "all living things", I know zilla and exo terra have them too, is there a brand thats best?


----------



## james.w (Oct 2, 2011)

I've used all of the 3 you listed and didn't notice any difference between them. I have bought all mine from Petco or Petsmart, so I can't help with the online stuff. I have ordered from beanfarm.com with good experiences, not sure if they sell CHE's though,


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok thank u! I might go for a couple cheaper ones. Money is a lot tighter woth workmans comp. Ill check out that site and see if they have any. I think i remember seeing them on petmountain


----------



## Thumper (Oct 3, 2011)

What is CHE?


----------



## MONITORFAN (Oct 3, 2011)

ceramic heat emitter took me a second to figure it out too


----------



## frost (Oct 3, 2011)

are they better for heating?


----------



## got10 (Oct 3, 2011)

they are great for heating the cage at night


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 3, 2011)

Theyre awesome for me and my tegus since theyre in the garage. They dont put off any light though just heat.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 4, 2011)

I get mine from LLLReptile and I have ordered heat mats form Bean Farm as well.


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

Another thing you could look into is radiant heat panels, they are a little bit pricey but won't dry out the air as much as a CHE.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive thought about that ive never used them before. Ill look into that. Have you used them before?


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

I had one on an old cage a while back, they work great.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 4, 2011)

James with the pannels did you ever worry about the animals touching them and bruning themselves? I was told they do not get too warm. Just asking becuase I currently use a 60watt CHE and your right that drys out the enclosure, only thing is its for my caiman lizard and he is able to crawl over pretty much everything in the enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

They don't get hot enough to the touch to burn an animal. Also a lizard wouldn't be able to get to it as they are fairly thin and mount to the ceiling of the cage.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 5, 2011)

After looking into them a little more I have 2 questions lol. 

If I got one would I need to put it on the warmer end of the enclosures or is alright to put it on the cooler end closer to where they sleep?

I've only looked at LLLreptile so far, I'm trying to figure out what size I would need.. I don't need the entire enclosure to be hot like it is during the day, I just need it to be ~65-70*F in a sleeping area. My gut tells me that they're not stupid and will find their way to the warm area at night.. Would I be alright getting a smaller one vs a larger one?

I need to figure out how the hybrid will handled colder temps too.. I sent the previous owner a message asking if he keeps the temps for his blues lower than his other ones.



http://www.reptilebasics.com/rbi-radiant-heat-panels
I've been looking at this site too. I don't like the pro-products site, I can't find prices anywhere..


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

You can put it anywhere in the cage, just use a thermostat to control temps. Pro Products doesn't have prices because he likes to help you determine what size you need by finding out what size enclosure, what temps you want, and the ambient temps of the room. Just call him and talk to him, he is a cool and will help you figure out which one will work for you.


----------

